# Electric pot



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a 1600 hydro eliminator and after an hour of mowing if I shut off the electric pot it will not restart. Is this an overheating issue if so any solutions


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

sounds like a crack, in circuit board or solder joint,when heated it expands and you have an open circuit,cools down and contracts-back to normal,sometimes hard to see on visual inspection, try using a volt meter to determine when it "opens" may help lead you to the offending component


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I've had a Bolens for 40 yrs and I not sure what a Hydro-Eliminator is or the pot you're talking about. Maybe a little more clarification might help with responses.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Picture of the 1600 is here: http://www.tractorforum.com/f205/hello-everyone-21762/

The local auto parts store has one for cutting the grass in the back. They are quite a beast of a tractor. I'm not sure what the pot is either, but I have heard of a pot switch being used in electronics.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

My apologies, it should read pto, auto correct is not always correct, the tractor model number is a 1668. Also last night the battery went dead after three or four mowings.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

How comfortable are you trouble shooting electrical components? Battery dead, I'd first start checking charging circuit and all the high current wiring i.e. battery and starter wiring. The electric pto clutch my not be working correctly because the battery/charging components not keeping up with the electrical needs.

Check the supply end of the electric circuits then move on to the pto issue second IF needed after fixing the charge circuit.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Mickey said:


> How comfortable are you trouble shooting electrical components? Battery dead, I'd first start checking charging circuit and all the high current wiring i.e. battery and starter wiring. The electric pto clutch my not be working correctly because the battery/charging components not keeping up with the electrical needs.
> 
> Check the supply end of the electric circuits then move on to the pto issue second IF needed after fixing the charge circuit.


THanks Mickey I will give that a try. I am not the best with electrical components but I have some friends who are. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

The pto will kick out if there is'nt enough current. Check voltage regulator, could be the problem. My 1600 did this at one time! Hope this helps.

Tom


----------

